# Logan Lathe 1968 Model 2557 with DRO



## JackLewisJr (Jan 27, 2019)

Logan 2557 with some modifications,


----------



## JackLewisJr (Jan 27, 2019)

More pics


----------



## Leal N (Jan 28, 2019)

Beautiful machine.  Does it have a backstory? Details, especially the DRO would be of interest to me (and others I would presume.)  Super job.


----------

